# T-Shirt Salesman or Brokers. Is there such a thing



## GSprints (May 18, 2008)

Hello
I run a screen print shop and im looking to expand by getting sales reps or brokers to bring in more business. The problem is that I don't know where to look or a proper name. Any Advice would be gratefully appreciated


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

There called Mfg Reps, there in most industries. They charge 5 to 15% of the sale. If you find a good one you both make good money. I'm not sure where to look for a tee shirt rep's as its been along time ago that I used one, Good luck


----------



## GSprints (May 18, 2008)

Hello John
Thanks for your response, gratefully appreciated. Anyhows, I did manage to find a Mfg. Rep,
But most of them charge you a $300.00 a month fee for a 1 month membership. Is this normal or are there any direct Rep Mfg's. Any help would be great.

Thanks again


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Never heard of that. Membership in what. A Mfg Rep is an independent contractor. Check with some local shops and ask if any reps that call on them sell your kind of stuff. Maybe contact a apparel market in your area.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

GSprints said:


> Hello
> I run a screen print shop and im looking to expand by getting sales reps or brokers to bring in more business. The problem is that I don't know where to look or a proper name. Any Advice would be gratefully appreciated


It sounds like you are just looking for an outside sales representative to bring in more screen printing customers.

You can find them by employment ads (newspapers, craigslists, local universities, etc)


----------

